# Hardtail or FS for Clydes



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

I search this, and couldn't find anything on this exact topic. Here is a question for all the experience Clydes riders, in your opinion, which is better for a Clydes hardtail or full suspension? I am not interested in the it depends on the rider, I want to know what you think is the best for a big guy. 

Note: Rigid and SS are great choices as well, but if I am limiting this question to the above.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

If you aren't interest in "depends on rider" the question can't be answered since you are also asking for an opinion.

Depending on what the clyde weighs, a FS will likely make them happier so long as they are not too much for the suspension design. If they are too "big of a boy" for full suspension then they will be happier on a hard tail.

Clydesdale is any rider over 200# or 6' tall. Any clyde weighing less than 330 or so can be serviced by full suspension bikes that are out there. Much over and a hard tail may be better to use while getting below the FS weight limits (as defined by serviceable pressures in the rear shock).

This is kind of like asking, "In your opinion, which is better for a woman, hardtail or full suspension?" There answer will truly be "Well, it depends."


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

220lbs with a so so lower back.

FS all day tyvm. HTs leave me feeling like i compressed a disc for a few days after a big ride.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

For years I was told I was too big for FS bikes. In 08 I bought a 29er fully. Best money I've ever spent. 
I'm 6'4", 260 pounds... I rebuild the rear triangle annually. I cracked the original frame, Specialized warranteed it. 
Now, after being on an FS bike for 5 years, every time I build a hardtail for a friend and I take it for a test spin, I wonder how I went so long before making the switch.


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

Knight511 said:


> If you aren't interest in "depends on rider" the question can't be answered since you are also asking for an opinion.
> 
> Depending on what the clyde weighs, a FS will likely make them happier so long as they are not too much for the suspension design. If they are too "big of a boy" for full suspension then they will be happier on a hard tail.
> 
> ...


It was an opinion question. I don't care about me, I just wanted to hear some opinions on the matter. I do appreciate your feedback, but like I said I was going for the opinions, not rider specific. I am 6'3 280lbs and I am in that limbo, I feel, where I could do both and get away with it. I was looking for opinions to give me a better idea on maintenance for clydes on both, feel on both, and the overall durability of each.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

275lbs and own 2-FS & 2-HT bikes.

My only issue was a set of light weight racing wheels on my Yeti (FS). Replaced them with Stan's Flow EX wheels and it' been smooth riding every since. 

FS = 100% trail riding
HT = Mix trail and street commuting


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

WasteMindu said:


> It was an opinion question. I don't care about me, I just wanted to hear some opinions on the matter. I do appreciate your feedback, but like I said I was going for the opinions, not rider specific. I am 6'3 280lbs and I am in that limbo, I feel, where I could do both and get away with it. I was looking for opinions to give me a better idea on maintenance for clydes on both, feel on both, and the overall durability of each.


Don't worry about anything...i'm learning that most quality mountain bikes are OK for Clydes...IF you tune and dial them in properly AND don't abuse them.But if you are a rrough rider...look at All Mountain and Downhill designed bikes.Make sure you don't use light designed bikes though...and make sure your suspension choices are able to be tuned for heavy riders.Having PUSH industries tune your suspension, from what I been reading helps.
Push Industries Shock Rebuild Service Shock Upgrade Reviews
Wide rims like Stans Flows help too.(27mm and above rims)
...Keep reading and posting...you'll get it...you're on the right forum/website.:thumbsup:


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok for argument sake, lets say the rider is aggressive XC/trail riding. Most of the time, it is roots and rock gardens with the occasional drop or jump. We are talking single track in the Midwest and East.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

A Clyde can be aggressive, we just need strong wheels to do so. FS and some STRONG wheels is the way to IMHO.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Over 300 lbs and FS is probably not the best idea. Lots of FS bikes breaking under big guys unless its a 26" downhill rig. 

Between 200 and 300 lbs, FS is much more feasible. Get a new bike with a warranty though. 

Overall, I'm 330 lbs and have had a lot of issues with FS. Issues aside, I love how my FS bike rides. Much more fun than hardtail. You can ride it harder, play more on the trails, and it is more comfortable. I think FS is the best choice for anyone but you have to pay double compared to a hard tail. A cheap FS bike is no ones friend. Needs to be a proven suspension design otherwise it will pedal like mush.


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok let me ask this question, if I were to get a FS bike how often would I be taking the bike in for adjustments and maintenance compared to a hardtail?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Get a Niner WFO and do the pivot bearings and shock annually.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

WasteMindu said:


> I search this, and couldn't find anything on this exact topic. Here is a question for all the experience Clydes riders, in your opinion, which is better for a Clydes hardtail or full suspension? I am not interested in the it depends on the rider, I want to know what you think is the best for a big guy.
> 
> Note: Rigid and SS are great choices as well, but if I am limiting this question to the above.


A clyde should have at least 2 bikes. Get a fs and a hardtail, cause you'll always be breaking stuff and when one bike is down you can ride the other one.

I've got all these bikes you mention, fs, ht, cx, even a rigid ss, and if there was only *one* bike I could choose it would be the 26" hardtail. Cause if I only had 1 bike it is the best of both worlds and has less to go wrong than the fs bike. But having a selection of bikes, I mainly ride the FS 29er as it is the most comfortable, except when it is being repaired.

So get a FS to ride regularly and have a HT as backup. That's my call. :thumbsup:


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

markymark said:


> A clyde should have at least 2 bikes. Get a fs and a hardtail, cause you'll always be breaking stuff and when one bike is down you can ride the other one.
> 
> I've got all these bikes you mention, fs, ht, cx, even a rigid ss, and if there was only *one* bike I could choose it would be the 26" hardtail. Cause if I only had 1 bike it is the best of both worlds and has less to go wrong than the fs bike. But having a selection of bikes, I mainly ride the FS 29er as it is the most comfortable, except when it is being repaired.
> 
> So get a FS to ride regularly and have a HT as backup. That's my call. :thumbsup:


That is what I like to see. This is good to know. I am getting a new bike here soon have been beating my brain dead trying to figure out what I want. I have a 26" HT, but it is too small and the fork is a coil. It worked for me over this past summer, and I decided it was time for an upgrade. This is one thing I don't see myself giving up. As a kid, I loved to ride bikes, ramp them, and take them on trails. I have been looking at two FS bikes, Airborne HG and SC SL29 RXC with 120mm Fox fork, but I have also been looking at the AM hardtails, Stache 7 and DB Mason. Just having a hard time deciding. I plan on checking out LBS this coming week to see what I can get.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

As a clyde of both a ht and a fs, I like the hardtail for smooth and flowy trails. It is also pretty light, the last time I weighed it it was around 24 lbs. I use Stans Flow EX rims on my hardtail and getting a set of Pacenti TL28 wheels built up as i say this for my Foes XCT. I say have both.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Super clyde(320) with a Rigid 29er, FS 27.5er & HT 26er here.

As much as I love all my bikes, I find myself grabbing for the rigid 29er more often than the others. I love the instant trail feedback, you really feel like you're grinding through it. Since buying it, I found my riding technique has gotten much better on all the bikes.

When I'm on my FS, a lot of times I feel it's too plush, I find myself hardly having to think about lines or speed, just plow! Which definitely can be a blast on nasty descents, but out here in the flatter parts of Maryland, the full squish can be a bit overkill.

I do come from an older MTBing generation who cut their teeth riding the nasty without suspension and learning to love the hell out of it! That said, being older, if I'm riding consecutive days, day 2 is gonna be on the FS for sure! hehehe!

OP, you should ask the LBS if they will let you demo a few bikes, take em out and see for certain which one you prefer. Good luck and go ridin!


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

WasteMindu said:


> SC SL29 RXC with 120mm Fox fork


Get that one, you can't go wrong with a single pivot. I've had 3 santa cruz's, they're awesome bikes, and have great warranty and backup - better than any other brand I reckon. Yep, that's the bike for you, and keep your old hardtail too. :thumbsup:


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

markymark said:


> Get that one, you can't go wrong with a single pivot. I've had 3 santa cruz's, they're awesome bikes, and have great warranty and backup - better than any other brand I reckon. Yep, that's the bike for you, and keep your old hardtail too. :thumbsup:


I have been doing a lot of reading and this bike gets good reviews most of the time. I have seen many post from fellow clydes talking about how great this bike is.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Me: 6'3, 240, strong back.

I ride a Niner One 9 XL and a SC Highball C XL. Both I ride long distance XC races, and both I find comfortable in their own ways.

First...careful if you're considering purchasing SC stuff. It fits smaller then other bikes so my recommendation would be go and ride an XL... and an XXL and see where you like it. The Niner stuff fits really well, almost bigger then normal. My Niner is my go to bike for riding anything I'm not familiar with because I find the geometry of the bike excellent and fun to ride and forgiving. Combined with a lockout and hills are fun to ride.

My SC is smaller and the geometry has me sitting a bit more upright then I like, but it is a wild bike to ride. Its fast and incredibly twitchy... it really truely feels like riding a much smaller bike then normal with the way the tire is jammed under your arse.

I've ridden FS bikes, and they're great for pointing down, but as a masher, I find them useless for pretty much everywhere else, since most of the time, I'm not sitting anyway, just mashing away at pedals like an idiot.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

SasquatchSC said:


> Super clyde(320) with a Rigid 29er, FS 27.5er & HT 26er here.
> 
> As much as I love all my bikes, I find myself grabbing for the rigid 29er more often than the others. I love the instant trail feedback, you really feel like you're grinding through it. Since buying it, I found my riding technique has gotten much better on all the bikes.
> 
> ...


I feel the same. I have an Ibis Mojo HD, an Orange 5, and a Kona Unit 29 hard tail 29er. I seem to find myself grabbing the SS hard tail as I am headed out the door. It is such a fun bike to cruise around on. It is nice having at least two bikes a hard tail and full suspension. As stated above I also find that my riding has improved since I have been spending much more time on the SS hard tail.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8" & 257 here: one problem I've had with FS bikes in the past is that they sucked at climbing. I hated how it felt like I was losing power with the suspension bobbing with each pedal strike. Yeah, I know, they have lockouts these days, but if I were to have 1 bike, it would be a 29er hard tail. That said, the bike that I'm riding most these days is my fully rigid Surly Pugsley. Fat bikes are just too much fun. For a 3rd bike, I'll probably get a FS 29er, but what I really want, is a FS Fatbike.


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

FS. i find i destroy less parts on an FS bike. bottom brackets last longer, chainstays last longer, everything lasts longer. ofcourse, the stiffer the frame the better. and the shocks should fit you.









and for playing around i have a bmx cruiser...









6'2" 280


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the advice. I ended up going with the Santa Cruz Heckler and it should be ready Saturday. I thought about it a lot and decided a FS 26er is my bike. I am old bmx guy so I will find myself trying to jump things as I regain skill and confidence.


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

good decision if you ask me. enjoy!


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

Good choice! I'm faster on my 29ht but I grab my Trance 26 for most rides because it's way more fun and more comfortable on the back.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

26" Rigid SS.


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

Good job on the Santa Cruz--but as has been mentioned repeatedly, one bike is simply not enough... 

I'm 5'11, 230-235, and ride ti hardtail 26 single speed, and a fs Cannondale Rize (27.5 up front). The Rize is a lot less work on the trail, and really flows well. The ht is good on the bike path and for general urban shenanigans... I need at least two more bikes... maybe three.


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

I still have my 26" HT, but it is a bit small for me so it becomes more of a commuter bike for me. I put some slicks on it and once the weather starts to cooperate here in Cincy I am going to ride it to work. Did a freeze ride on the Heckler, man do I need to get back into riding shape. It was hard on me, but I felt like the back tire was flexing too much, I have some High Rollers on it, what do you think a good psi for them would be? I am 270#.


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

How often do you guys taco wheels on rough stuff? Doing some urban riding (drops to flats, etc) and kinda worried my rims can't take it. Riding a hardtail with some _laserdisc trails_ here.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

0 times. Wheel trues every once in a while, but when you're saying drops to flats, I'm looking at like a foot, maybe a foot and a half. Any more then that, and I'd probably avoid bringing my xc bike to that trail.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Jag Brah said:


> How often do you guys taco wheels on rough stuff? Doing some urban riding (drops to flats, etc) and kinda worried my rims can't take it. Riding a hardtail with some _laserdisc trails_ here.


your laserdisc trails should take the abuse, within reason. I'm running a set and have had zero issues. I'm 6'8" & 255 pounds and usually train with a 35 pound pack on my back. I've tacoed as set of Alex rims that came stock on my bike, the front, when the tire popped off the rim in a fast, downhill curve and the rear, when I misjudged a hop over a log. The laserdiscs are much sturdier.


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

I haven't had to re-true my wheels at all, but doing stairs and some 2 foot drops in urban areas had me thinking. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I have never had a wheel taco on me. I built a a set of wheels using a Pacenti TL28 with db spokes on XT hubs. I put them through hell on the maiden voyage of 3 days of riding in Santa Cruz last weekend. Lots and lots of roots and downed trees you have to go over. The rims are very light and are 1mm narrower than a flow which i also have. The TL28 has eyelets which make a wheels stronger.


----------

